# Dozens of college students busted in drug sting - AP



## Yrys (6 May 2008)

They were 'preying on' others, San Diego State University president says



> SAN DIEGO - Dozens of San Diego State University students were arrested after a sweeping drug investigation found that some fraternity members openly dealt
> drugs and one even sent a mass text message advertising cocaine, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> Two kilograms of cocaine were seized, along with 350 Ecstasy pills, marijuana, psychedelic mushrooms, hash oil, methamphetamine, illicit prescription drugs, several
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2008)

Some people are so stupid. Looks like some students will go from a potential bright future to being a bum-chum with a sore arse in a poorly lit cell.

They have only themselves to blame. 

Drug trafficking is serious shyte.

Zero sympathy from me.

I don't care.


----------



## infamous_p (6 May 2008)

Who was the genius who sent the mass text message advertising sale of cocaine?

Better still... who was the genius who asked if his arrest and incarceration would have an effect on his becoming a law enforcement officer?

And to think that individuals of this quite obviously lacking level of intelligence aspire (or rather, aspired) to be protectors of citizens in law enforcement and homeland security.

Frightening.

Guilty verdict. Please. For the love of God.


----------



## Yrys (6 May 2008)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Better still... who was the genius who asked if his arrest and incarceration would have an effect on his becoming a law enforcement officer?



Personally, I'm flabbergast that a college student AND one that want to work as law enforcement officer didn't seems to have a clue of the gravity of what he was doing....


----------



## George Wallace (7 May 2008)

Hey!....A college education doesn't necessarily make one smart.


----------



## meni0n (7 May 2008)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Who was the genius who sent the mass text message advertising sale of cocaine?



Marketing major?


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hey!....A college education doesn't necessarily make one smart.



One smart, no. But somebody that had more time to hear about the "war on drugs" then a high school student...



			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> Marketing major?



Yep, people that sell illegal stuff have a marketing problem : how to let know to their unknow customers where they are...


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

Six fraternities suspended after San Diego drug bust



> SAN DIEGO, California (AP) -- San Diego State University has suspended six fraternities after a sweeping drug investigation that landed members of three
> fraternities in jail on suspicion of openly dealing drugs on campus.
> ...
> Theta Chi and five other fraternities have been suspended pending a hearing on evidence gathered during the investigation, dubbed Operation Sudden Fall.
> ...


----------

